# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [top liste] Les livres que vous avez detests

## prem's

Il y a la top liste des livres qui vous ont marqu, et ceux que vous avez prfrs.
Maintenant ceux que vous dconseillerez  tout le monde et pourquoi?

je commence avec:
Le diable s'habille en Prada - Lauren Weisberger
Mou, sujet sans intret, ne sert qu' faire de l'talage de noms de marque, s'essaye  de la psychologie de bazar, rptitif (dans son histoire et dans les termes utiliss) et pas super bien crit. enfin vraiment inutile  lire  mon avis.

O es-tu - Marc Levy
le sujet aurait pu etre superbe. la faon de tourner la chose est bonne. l'criture est plaisante. Mais trs bizarre dans le droulement de son histoire. L'un des personnage principaux se trouve compltement relgu au second plan dans la deuxime partie du livre, alors qu'un personnage secondaire se met  prendre trop de place. l'auteur s'est finallement attard sur des "dtails" en oubliant de dvelopper certaines parties importantes de l'histoire (il les survole juste).

----------


## Gnux

Confessions d'un rebelle irlandais de Behan.
Horriblement ennuyeux et longuet...Je n'ai mme pas dpass la page 100 tant c'tait lourd comme bouquin...

----------


## Rakken

J'ai toujours aim lire, mais je dois avouer que j'ai d'assez mauvais souvenir des livres qu'on nous fesait tudier a l'cole. De "Vipre au poing"  "Pierre et Jean" de maupassant, j'ai eu un peu de mal. 
Le top doit tre le premier chapitre du "Pre Goriot" de Balzac qui est une norme description compltement dprimante et il faut faire un vritable effort   chaque ligne pour continuer plutot que de refermer le bouquin. (De comment dire en 20 pages qu'une pice est moche)

A l'poque, on parlais souvent de ces jeunes "qui ne lisent plus", et  cot, nous faire tudier ca... Je trouvais ca limite honteux de nous faire lire des trucs qui dgoutent de la lecture plutot que d'inciter les lves a lire en proposant des livres un minimum interessants. 

Comprenez bien, je ne dis pas que ces livres sont "mauvais" et j'en vois d'ici plein qui vont hurler en disant que Balzac et Maupassant "C'est" interessant. 
J'aimai lire, et je n'ai jamais accroch sur cette literrature. J'ai connu des gens qui pensait que la lecture c'tait "juste" ca, et qui, par consquence, n'ont jamais essay d'ouvrir un livre un peu plus... "abordable". 
On peut se moquer des livres de Stephen King, ou les "Harry Potter" en disant que ca n'est pas de la "vraie" literrature, mais eux, au moins, font apprcier les livres. 

A noter que je ne jette pas tout en bloc non plus, a l'cole j'ai tudi un ou deux textes de Shakespeare que j'ai trouv fascinant. Mais ces textes interessant taient beaucoup trop rare et completement noy dans du "classique" soporifique.

----------


## GrandFather

"Neuromancien", de William Gibson.

Une sale dception, pour le fan de S.F. (et d'informatique) que je suis, qui m'a fait prendre en grippe l'ensemble du mouvement Cyberpunk, totalement surfait  mon avis. A vouloir trop paratre prcurseur, on finit fatalement par devenir ringard...

"Malataverne", de Bernard Clavel

Je l'avais lu au collge, et 200 pages pour raconter la vire de 3 mmes qui volent une vieille, j'avais trouv a barbant au possible, surtout quand il faut en faire une fiche de lecture. Il est certain qu'en le relisant aujourd'hui je lui trouverais plus de profondeur, mais il faudrait pour cela que je surmonte le sentiment d'ennui mortel que j'associe depuis  ce livre, ce que je n'ai toujours pas russi  faire...

----------


## prem's

ah ben dans le genre "bouqins obligs  lire qui nous laisseun gout amer", les Confessions de JJRousseau sont assez exemplaires ::aie::  
mais c'est clair que je plussoie entirement au fait que l'cole ne nous fait pas lire des livres intressants. franchement ils pourraient s'organiser mieux pour faire dcouvrir plusieurs styles, qui plairont ou non, mais pas "que" du "classique"...

----------


## Kenji

> ah ben dans le genre "bouqins obligs  lire qui nous laisseun gout amer", les Confessions de JJRousseau sont assez exemplaires 
> mais c'est clair que je plussoie entirement au fait que l'cole ne nous fait pas lire des livres intressants. franchement ils pourraient s'organiser mieux pour faire dcouvrir plusieurs styles, qui plairont ou non, mais pas "que" du "classique"...


J'allais justement en parler  ::aie::  
J'ai toujours pas compris l'interet d'un livre ou l'auteur nous raconte que la fesse lui fait des choses et qu'il a des penchants exhib

----------


## prem's

les grands esprits se rencontrent ::aie::  
en fait c'est aps pour l'histoire mais pour "la qualit d'criture"...... hum voil quoi....  ::roll::

----------


## julien-blaise

"Eugnie Grandet" a pour moi tait un calvaire.
Sinon pour l'instant je n'ai pas souvenir de livre qui m'ait particulirement dgout par contre je prend bonne note pour le "Neuromancien".

----------


## GrandFather

> Comprenez bien, je ne dis pas que ces livres sont "mauvais" et j'en vois d'ici plein qui vont hurler en disant que Balzac et Maupassant "C'est" interessant. 
> J'aimai lire, et je n'ai jamais accroch sur cette literrature. J'ai connu des gens qui pensait que la lecture c'tait "juste" ca, et qui, par consquence, n'ont jamais essay d'ouvrir un livre un peu plus... "abordable". 
> On peut se moquer des livres de Stephen King, ou les "Harry Potter" en disant que ca n'est pas de la "vraie" literrature, mais eux, au moins, font apprcier les livres.


Tu ne dois alors pas connatre les contes fantastiques crits par Maupassant. Personnellement, je trouve que c'est largement aussi abordable que du Stephen King, et tout aussi efficace...  :;):

----------


## Rakken

Ben comme dit, on m'a fait lire "Pierre et Jean", et ca ma dissuad d'aller voir ce qu'il a fait d'autre.

Me connaissant, j'aurai effectivement accroch nettement plus sur quelque chose qui se nomme "les contes fantastiques". 

Et puis, il existe a mon sens du "classique" qui peut tre interessant. Prenons le Seigneur des Anneaux de ce brave Tolkien, diplom d'Oxford et philologue de renom. J'aurai ador tudier ca ! (C'est d'ailleur mon prof de franais de premire qui m'a conseill de le lire).
Alors oui, c'est de la Fantasy et la Fantasy, ca n'est pas "noble" (on a d'ailleur reproch a Tolkien quasiment toute sa vie de se consacrer a quelque chose d'aussi inutile, alors qu'il avait les capacits d'crire de grands discours creux sur la philologie), mais il n'empeche que c'est interessant. Et qu'une fois qu'on a le reflexe d'aller lire, on peut aller dcouvrir Balzac et Zola par gout plutt que par contrainte. 

Sinon, deux ptits liens qui n'ont pas grand chose a voir mais qui illustrent bien la position de la fantasy :
- Harry Potter  l'cole.
- La fantasy et les bibliothques

----------


## GrandFather

> Et puis, il existe a mon sens du "classique" qui peut tre interessant. Prenons le Seigneur des Anneaux de ce brave Tolkien, diplom d'Oxford et philologue de renom. J'aurai ador tudier ca ! (C'est d'ailleur mon prof de franais de premire qui m'a conseill de le lire).


J'avais eu l'autorisation de ma prof de franais de troisime d'en faire une fiche de lecture, et de la prsenter devant toute la classe, avec projection de la carte et tout et tout. Un grand souvenir (a m'avait plus branch que Malataverne).  ::D:  

La lecture des "classiques" est incontournable, mais je reproche au choix des ouvrages  lire en contexte scolaire d'tre souvent trop acadmique, et d'exclure des objectifs viss susciter le simple plaisir de la lecture. Il y a aussi beaucoup de livres qui ncessitent une "exprience de lecteur" et une certaine maturit d'esprit pour tre vritablement apprcis. Mais le pire traitement est rserv  mon avis  la Posie : les pomes de Baudelaire tudis au Lyce, dcortiqus jusqu' l'coeurement et jusqu' l'absurde, ont failli me les faire dtester dfinitivement ; je les ai relus aprs avoir quitt l'cole, et je les ai redcouverts (et adors).

----------


## illight

> ah ben dans le genre "bouqins obligs  lire qui nous laisseun gout amer", les Confessions de JJRousseau sont assez exemplaires 
> mais c'est clair que je plussoie entirement au fait que l'cole ne nous fait pas lire des livres intressants. franchement ils pourraient s'organiser mieux pour faire dcouvrir plusieurs styles, qui plairont ou non, mais pas "que" du "classique"...



Vous avez russi a le finir ? incroyable  ::aie::  
Yen a un autre de lui qu'on a t oblig d elire, mais je crois que je l'ai pas lu  ::mrgreen::  Sinon dans le meme genre que les confessions, bizarrement, j'avais bien aim la biographie de jean paul sartre, "les mots".

Dans les livres mmorables, il y a aussi l'assomoir, bienq ue je l'ai jamais lu j'ai toujours entendu du mal de ce livre et qu'il portait vachement bien son nom.


Sinon il y a un livre que j'ai jamais russi a finir, j'ai lu que le rsum : "Paul et Virginie"  :8O:  je sais meme plus de qui c'est *recherche sur google* de Bernardin de Saint Pierre..Si quelqu'un arrive a le finir, qu'il me le dise  ::mrgreen::  

Aprs il y en a encore d'autres, mais ils m'ont tellement marqu que je m'en souviens plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## prem's

> Vous avez russi a le finir ? incroyable


qui a dit a  ::aie::  
on devait lire les 4 premiers livres, j'en ai lu (pniblement) 1 et demi!! par bonheur je suis pas tombe dessus au bac de franais  ::yaisse2::  
des (auto)biographies peuvent etre sympa  lire, mais pas celle l quoi.

----------


## the_ugly

"Le dsert" de Pierre Loti, j'ai pas pu le finir.

Il porte bien son nom.

Par contre, autant Maupasssant j'ai ador tout ce qu'il a crit (y comprit Pierre et Jean), autant Harry Potter j'ai trouv a chiant, gamin, aucun suspense, pas de style d'criture. Tous les gots sont dans la nature  ::D:   (mais ils devraient tre un peu plus diversifis et personnels...)

----------


## Biosox

"Indiana" de Georges Sand.

Un bouquin qu'on m'a oblig  lire  l'cole... bueark. (comme la quasi totalit des livres qu'on m'a oblig  lire)
a commence par plein de descriptions (la aussi, 20 pages pour dcrire une pice). Au bout d'un moment on apprend qu'il y a une femme dans la pice (ouf! il va se passer quelque chose). Alors elle dcrit la femme. J'avais apris cette phrase par coeur tellement a m'avait nerv, mais depuis le temps je me trompe peut-etre:


> Si vous l'eussiez vu, toute fluette, toue ple, semblable  une fleur ne d'hier qu'on fait clore dans un vase gothique


Moi, a me dit pas  quoi elle ressemble, mais a me dit bien que je vais me faire ch**r  lire ce bouquin!
Du coup, comme beaucoup de monde, je me suis dit: j'aime pas lire. Ce n'est que beaucoup plus tard que je me suis (re)mis  lire.

Dans un de ses romans, Bernard Werber fait une description de la "litterature classique" comme celle qu'on nous force a lire. Je ne sais videment plus les termes exact, mais il dit que ce sont des bouquins ou au dbut de l'histoire un homme dit  une femme qu'il l'aime et qu'il souhhaite l'pouser, elle dit qu'elle ne sait pas trop et aprs 500 pages elle dit que finalement c'est non.
J'adore!

----------


## the_ugly

> ce sont des bouquins ou au dbut de l'histoire un homme dit  une femme qu'il l'aime et qu'il souhhaite l'pouser, elle dit qu'elle ne sait pas trop et aprs 500 pages elle dit que finalement c'est non.
> J'adore!


Donc en plus d'avoir galr grave pour le finir,  la fin tu te flingues.

----------


## KibitO

Episode 1 de la Tour Sombre (Stephen King).. Je ne l'ai pas "dtest" mais presque. D'ailleurs, il ne me restait que quelques pages et je n'ai pas eu le got de le terminer. Rien ne se passe, c'est sans queue ni tte, pas d'action.. Franchement trange, c'est du King quoi, mais sur ce tome il m'a du. Heureusement que je n'en tais qu'au premier ^^

----------


## Rakken

C'est amusant ca. Dans le thread de la top-liste, il me semble justement avoir vu passer le Pistolero plusieurs fois ^_^

----------


## KibitO

Ah ? Le topic n'aura pas servi  rien alors  :8-):

----------


## Satch

Le pistolero j'ai ador, j'ai d'embl attaqu le reste de la srie. Pour le moment j'attends le tome 6 en format poche.

Sinon un des livre que j'ai dtest c'est "Bouvard et Pcuchet" de Flaubert.
La raison ? Ca n'en fini pas, et il n'est en plus pas fini. J'ai vraiment eu l'impression de perdre mon temps. Mais bon, c'tait au programme alors forcment...

Un autre "de la nature" de Lucrce. Pas que ce soit ininterressant mais bon c'est un peu vieillot comme style d'criture, pour ne pas dire illisible.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

lecture forc : confession intimes, je crois que c'est le bouquin qui m'as rendu le plus malade...

lecture perso : rien ,je me renseigne bien avant et pour l'instant je touche du bois.

----------


## FraK

le rouge et noir - stendhal
7 ans que je l'ai dans mon salon, et toujours pas finis tellement je me fais chier en le lisant (faut dire, ceux qui sont arrivs jusqu'au bout pourront sans doute confirmer, c'est pas super prenant comme bouquin)

----------


## xxxcapxxx

le rouge et le noir je l'ai eu en lecture de cours.. et c'est quasiment autant accablant que les confessions intimes de JJR

----------


## joefou

"La mtamorphose" de Kafka.

En lecture obligatoire. Je me suis toujours demand comment on pouvait crire un ouvrage aussi glauque, mme en usant de stupfiants, c'est assez difiant... dcrire la vie d'un homme qui se transforme en cafard...
Encore aujourd'hui cela me laisse sans voix, les bras balants.

----------


## Rakken

J'en ai un autre. "L'oeuvre au noir" de Margerite Yourcenar. Pas fini non plus, j'ai abandonn au bout d'une bonne centaine de laborieuses pages. 
Je vous raconterai bien de quoi ca parle, mais c'tait tellement ennuyeux que j'ai du faire un bloquage psychologique et je ne me souviens que du fait que j'ai trouv ca profondement sans interet.

----------


## FraK

on a beau dire, merci les annes "cllge/lyce" pour ces bonnes lectures
je crois qu'il n'y a que l ou vraiment j'ai jamais finis un bouquin
en mme temps quand c'est impos sur des thmes qui touchent pas plus que ca, vas pour lire un pav quand tu te fais chier =)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

"Les thanathonautes" de Bernard Werber...

Alors lui, j'ai vraiment du mal avec ses livres... Mais celui l il bat des records. C'est long et compltement  l'ouest. Et mme la fin (comme toutes ses fins) elle calme pas. Bref, j'aime vraiment pas aim !

----------


## Satch

> "Les thanathonautes" de Bernard Werber...


Tu viens de te faire un ennemi sur le forum.

----------


## Biosox

> "Les thanathonautes" de Bernard Werber...


Tiens c'est marrant, moi c'en est un que j'ai plutot bien aim. Werber, j'ai commenc avec les fourmis (comme tout le monde je crois) et j'ai ador. ensuite J'ai lu les Thanathonautes, et j'ai bien aim aussi, mais je te rejoins quand tu dis que c'est long... il y a un ou deux chapitres ou on attend vraiment qu'il se passe quelque chose. Ensuite j'ai lu "le pre de nos pres", et a aussi j'ai aim.

Mais aprs a... plus je lis du Werber et plus il m'nerve... Il reprend vraiment toujours les mmes recettes. Il y a presque des passages entiers que j'ai retrouv dans des bouquins diffrents... Le pire de tous: "Le livre du voyage". La je me suis vraiment fait ch***. Heureusement que le bouquin est lu en 1 heure maxi.

Par contre, il a fait des scnarios pour BD que j'ai trouv sympas.

----------


## Mathusalem

"nous les dieux" tome 1 de Werber, autant j'avais aim les thanatonautes qui m'avait bien fait rire.

et puis un jour j'ai ouvert un Sade (Justine ou les infortunes de la vertue), pour voir.
Au dbut, je me suis dit "ben c'est pas si terrible que a !", "ils taient bien prudes  l'poque, pas de quoi en faire toute une histoire".
Et puis a t croissant, alternance de discours philo (en substance "carpe diem") et de scnes de plus en plus oses. J'ai abandonn  la moiti, compltement coeur. Je n'avais encore jamais eu envie de vomir  cause d'un livre et pourtant l...

----------


## Rakken

> "Les thanathonautes" de Bernard Werber...


Ca n'est effectivement pas son meilleur, mais j'ai trouv les dbuts de chapitre (la ou il explique la vision de la mort dans x ou y tribus) plutot chouette.




> Mais aprs a... plus je lis du Werber et plus il m'nerve...


+1. Enerv n'tant pas le bon mot, mais plus je lit, et moins j'apprcie. 




> Il y a presque des passages entiers que j'ai retrouv dans des bouquins diffrents...


Bernard werber construit ses livres, et plus gnralement son "oeuvre", comme une cathdrale (il en parle d'ailleur dans l'empire des anges il me semble, avec le ptits gars qui est auteur d'un livre appel "les rats"). Les passages repris sont a mon sens pour faire un "motif", qu'il reproduit. C'est notamment pour ca que ses livres se "croisent" (rfrence d'un livre a un autre, motif globaux avec l'encyclopedie et son auteur, grands thmes recopi et plus ou moins approfondi (les extra terrestre, l'arbre des possibles, l'ensra, etc...)). 
Je n'ai pas lu ses derniers livres a cause du phnomene de lassitude sus-mentionn, mais il est assez probable que je reprennent un jour, histoire de voir un peu mieux ce phnomne de cathdrale qui n'est pas si mal fait une fois qu'on l'a vu. Certains point sont vident (passage recopi) et d'autres sont plus subtils (point commun entre ses personnages (il aime bien les hroine rousses notamment ^^))

----------


## jbat

> "Les thanathonautes" de Bernard Werber...
> 
> Alors lui, j'ai vraiment du mal avec ses livres... Mais celui l il bat des records. C'est long et compltement  l'ouest. Et mme la fin (comme toutes ses fins) elle calme pas. Bref, j'aime vraiment pas aim !



J'ai lu presque tous ses livres avant d'avoir petit  petit une mauvaise opinion... Et  l'exception des Fourmis (le 1er) et des Thanathonautes, je lui reproche : 
- Son style  la fois reconnaissable et trs pauvre
- Sa faon de confondre la fin d'un livre et la fin d'un pisode d'une srie B de TV (genre : la suite dans le prochain pisode...).
- d'tre  l'ouest mais de s'y croire vraiment  fond
- De se rpter encore et encore...
- Et bien d'autres choses...

J'ai lu le pre Gorio et j'en ai gard un excellent souvenir, ainsi que "le rouge et le noir" et plus gnralement, beaucoup des grands auteurs du XIX tant dcris par plusieurs d'entre vous...

Je n'ai pas vraiment de mauvais souvenirs, juste quelques rats : 
- "le seigneur des anneaux", j'ai du m'y reprendre  deux fois. La 1ere fois, j'essayais de comprendre et retenir tous les dtails. J'ai abandonn avant la Moria. La seconde fut moins attentive et du coup trs agrable. 
- "Nadja" d'Andr Breton : j'ai laiss tomb par mal au crane... 
- "L'cume des jours" : mmes raisons

----------


## titoumimi

"L'homme qui rit" de hugo reste mon pire souvenir...

Un pav (dcoup en 2 tomes), qui pourrait facilement se rsumer en une nouvelle de 42 pages si on virait le "tout ce qu'est relou et profondment inintressant"...

C'est vrai que 250 pages de description des rues de Paris  l'poque, avec le dtail du caniveau et tout le toutim, c'est follement excitant  ::aie::  (y'a d'autres trucs bien chiants, vous inquitez pas...)

Bref, encore un bouquin impos  l'cole, a m'a fait plus de mal au niveau lecture que de bien...

----------


## FraK

hahaha
dans le mme style "au bonheur des dames" (je sais plus l'auteur et la flemme de matter sur google, mais il est connus)
un bon gros pav o tout l'art du vieux paris et de l'anctre de "tati" et sa mise en place, etc ...
sommeil garantis au bout de 10 pages

----------


## the_ugly

> j'en ai gard un excellent souvenir, ainsi que "le rouge et le noir" et plus gnralement


En effet, je l'ai lu pendant mes tudes et je l'avais trouv excellent. C'est sr que si pour vous un livre est intressant uniquement lorsqu'il y a des morts brls au plasma...

----------


## FraK

les avis sont partags,  chacun ses gots et couleurs comme on dit
beaucoup doivent l'avoir lu (le rouge et noir) dans leur priode scolaire (lyce pour ma part) et chacun  son mot  dire dessus ^^
pour moi il tait super chiant (sans parler de morts bruls au plasma) parce que pas captivant du tout.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> - "Nadja" d'Andr Breton : j'ai laiss tomb par mal au crane...


Aie je compatis , je l'avais compltement effac de ma mmoire celui-la , tellement il m'a rebut.

et c'est Zola pour le bonheur des dames ... de loin pas son meilleur livre.

----------


## lakitrid

Pour moi c'est aussi les confessions intime, j'ai pas dpass la 100 me page. De manire gnral j'ai peu aprci les livres que j'ai t oblig de lire pour les cours. Surement un effet psychologique  :;): 
Sinon jusqu' maintenant je n'ai pas eu de grosse deception sur les livres que j'ai choisis.

----------


## Korko Fain

J'ai apprecier tous les Werber pour le moment  part "le Papillon des toiles" que je trouve lourd et sans interet.

Bon evidemment, il se repete partout avec ses expriences sur les fourmis etc et c'est presque toujours les memes noms de personnages mais bon j'aime bien le mlange entre science relle, science fiction et histoire pour romancer le tout.

Sinon le libre que j'ai absolument pas accroch c'est La Condition Humaine d'Andr Malraux.

----------


## Mdinoc

Lectures conseilles d'cole :
_Le pre Goriot_ : J'ai russi  lire les trois quarts, le dernier non._Madame Bovary_ : J'ai du lire le premier chapitre en tout, puis le profil. Qui ne m'a donn aucune envie de lire la suite;Lectures obligatoires d'cole : J'ai dtest pratiquement tout ce qui sortait de l'esprit tortur de Baudelaire.
Par contre, j'ai assez bien support _Au bonheur des Dames_. Mais j'avais prfr _La Cure_.

----------


## FraK

ha
ca fait plaisir
on a tous eu les memes lectures approximativement au lyce ^^

----------


## AdriM

Pour les lectures d'cole... Madame Bovary sans aucun doute, et pourtant j'ai pas vraiment d'aversion aux classiques puisque j'ai ador Le Pre Goriot et je lis pas mal de classiques par plaisir, mais Bovary  ::arf::  

Dans le mme style "La guerre du feu" en 6me, le seul livre que j'ai pas lu jusqu'au bout... et poutant je suis ttu  ::aie::  

Lecture rcente: "La possibilit d'un le", l'histoire est intressante et trs actuel  la manire d'un "99 Francs", mais il sort de telles normits que t'es plus mal  l'aise qu'autre chose en lisant a.


PS: Trop bien ce smyley  ::bebe::

----------


## alexrtz

Lecture lyce qui m'a dgot de la littrature franaise : L'ducation sentimentale, de Flaubert (et en + c'est un pav  ::(:  ).

Lecture perso bien foireuse : Le louvetier, de Lvenbruck (j'ai pas dpass 20 pages je crois).

----------


## sinok

Le Da Vinci Code dfinitivement, criture plutt banale, gros mlange fourre tout de pseudo faits historiques et de syncrtismes foireux... Histoire partant dans tous les sens...
UN pur produit marketing comme je les dteste en grand

----------


## Katyucha

La pense et le mouvant de Bergson

On m'a fait lire ca quand j'tais en prpa
A la fin de chaque page, je recommencais tellement je pigeais rien

J'ai fini par bruler le lire lors d'un barbecue

Y a des livres que j'ai pas aim... mais celui la, je l'ai hais

----------


## Bibicmoi

Tiens, c'est bizarre, j'ai pas vu Marguerite Duras dans le tas. Pourtant, dans le genre bouquin o il ne se passe rien, elle fait aussi bien que Balzac ou Zola (vous l'aurez compris, c'est pas mes copains... 30 pages en 3 semaines, alors que d'habitude, c'est une page par minute, a fait trs mal!  ::?:  )
Pour les lectures non obligatoires : Les dames du Lac de Marion Zimmer Bradley (pareil, je suis pas all au-del des 50 premires pages je crois), la balade de Pern d'Anne McCaffrey (et pourtant, je suis all au bout... et il se passe toujours rien!!  ::cry::  ) et dans le mme genre, Harry Potter (o il se passe rien non plus, mais au moins, McCaffrey a eu la dcence de faire des livres de 300 pages, et pas des pavs de 700 pages!!!!)

----------


## Rakken

> Les dames du Lac de Marion Zimmer Bradley (pareil, je suis pas all au-del des 50 premires pages je crois), la balade de Pern d'Anne McCaffrey (et pourtant, je suis all au bout... et il se passe toujours rien!!  ) et dans le mme genre, Harry Potter


Alors la, je proteste haut et fort ! (Un peu moins haut et fort pour la Balade de Pern que je n'ai pas (encore) lu). 
Les dames du Lac sont un petit bijou de magie a dcouvrir (A lire notamment avec "Les brumes d'Avalon"). Alors certe, pas de boule de feu ni autre magie extravaguante, mais c'est tout en subtilit et en profondeur dans les personnages.
Quand a Harry Potter... que dire ? C'est peut-tre parce qu'il a t tudi dans les coles anglaise que d'un coup tu mets ca au mme rang d'ennui que Margerite Duras ? (qu'il me semble avoir cit pour "L'oeuvre au noir" d'ailleur, si ca n'est pas le cas, c'est un oubli, il est abominablement ennuyeux ce bouquin).  ::mouarf:: 

Et histoire de continuer a me faire des amis, bruler un livre, mme trs trs mauvais, je trouve ca scandaleux. Un livre, ca se respecte. Et si on en aime pas un et qu'on veut s'en dbarasser, alors on le laisse sur un banc dans une gare avec crit dessus "Prennez ce livre, lisez le si il vous plait, puis remettez le en jeu ^^". (Ca marche aussi avec les livres qu'on aime bien ce truc-l d'ailleur, faut juste avoir assez envie de le faire dcouvrir ^^).

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Alors la, je proteste haut et fort ! (Un peu moins haut et fort pour la Balade de Pern que je n'ai pas (encore) lu). 
> Les dames du Lac sont un petit bijou de magie a dcouvrir (A lire notamment avec "Les brumes d'Avalon"). Alors certe, pas de boule de feu ni autre magie extravaguante, mais c'est tout en subtilit et en profondeur dans les personnages.


 ::oops::  Ouais, mais non  ::mouarf::   Le truc, c'est que je suis vraiment passionn par les romans de la Table Ronde, et bien que j'ai ador la version faite par Bernard Cornwell (qui n'a franchement, mais alors franchement rien  voir avec la version "officielle"), je dteste qu'on touche  ses personnages et  l'histoire. Et quand on voit ce que Marion Zimmer Bradley en fait, ben c'est trs dur  digrer.... M'enfin, ce n'est que mon avis, bien videmment  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Pareil, beaucoup de lectures du college/lyce :
- Eugnie grandet, je devais le lire pendant des vacances, j'avais rien d'autres  faire (quasiment) et un devoir au retour des vacances... au bout de 5 pages je l'ai jet (m'en fiche j'ai quand mme eu 12 au devoir, vive les rsum qu'on peut trouver  ::mrgreen::  ).
- Le rouge et le noir, on devait aussi le lire avec un devoir dessus prvu, j'ai pas terminer le 2me chapitre je crois me souvenir, quand on voit le pav, a fais pas grand chose  ::mrgreen::  

Et pourtant je ne suis pas anti bouquins, je lis pas enormment mais je lis, j'ai aim quelques bouquins qu'on nous a fait lire au collge ("Le monde perdu" de sir arthur conan doyle, "la cicatrice" de je sais plus qui) ou au lyce (euuuh... sisi je suis sur que j'ai du au moins en aimer un  ::mrgreen::  ).

Je lis un peu de SF (grand fan de isaac asimov, tous lu ^^), et actuellement je lis autremonde de tad william dcouvert grace  un ami (d'ailleurs c'est aussi ces bouquins que je lis).

Je me souviens n'avoir jamais fini un roman qui ne me plaisait pas, si je bloque au debut, je vais pas plus loin (cf plus haut ^^).

----------


## hiko-seijuro

alors pour paul et virginie c'est de Jacques-Henri Bernardin de Saint-Pierre

mes livres que je n'ai pas aimer : toute la priode romantique trop de description autant faire un roman photo lol :d

----------


## Mathusalem

vous pensez quoi des crits de Houellebecq ?

----------


## copin

Pir livre jamais lu sans hsitation: "Une vie" de Maupassant!

Alors je vais rsumer trs vite: Ce passe rien. Vraiment pas aim! Aprs il y a peut etre certain qui vont me dire que j'ai rien compris au sens que le grand auteur francais a voulu donn au livre... Peut etre mais n'empeche se pase rien!

----------


## haltabush

L, je suis d'accord, c'est le plus mauvais livre de Maupassant. pourtant je les ai quasiment tous lus, et j'adore cet auteur, mais l...

----------


## Pollux

Je suis all  Prague pour des vacances au dbut de l'anne. N'ayant lu aucun Kafka de ma vie j'en ai profit pour acheter deux oeuvres de ce tchque malade: le Chteau et le Procs.

Eh ben... Le Chteau aura t livre que j'aurai certainement mis le plus de temps  lire tellement je ne l'aimais pas! Je me suis dis tout au long du livre: "Allez srement qu'au prochain chapitre il y aura une intrigue, qqch!"

Arriv  la fin: ben non!  ::D:

----------


## Corinne

> Pir livre jamais lu sans hsitation: "Une vie" de Maupassant!
> 
> Alors je vais rsumer trs vite: Ce passe rien. Vraiment pas aim! Aprs il y a peut etre certain qui vont me dire que j'ai rien compris au sens que le grand auteur francais a voulu donn au livre... Peut etre mais n'empeche se pase rien!


Je l'ai lu au moins 5x xD

Ici une extra-terrestre fan de Zola et Maupassant (mes hros) qui aime lire Marion ZB et mme Werber (pas de la grande littrature mais trs distrayant !)

Quelqu'un a cit 'La mtamorphose' de Kafka, y'a pire au niveau du glauque !! 'La colonie pnitentiaire' est le summum du morbide que j'aie crois jusqu'ici x)

Sinon un livre que je ne recommande pas 'Voyage au bout de la nuit' de Cline... J'ai pas pu finir, pourtant je suis assez acharne ! Idem pour 'du ct de chez Swann' de Proust... Cela dit, je ressaierai peut-tre un jour  :;):

----------


## FraK

ah si c'est morbide, ca m'interesse =)
j'en prend bonne note, merci.

----------


## Astartee

> Alors je vais rsumer trs vite: Ce passe rien. Vraiment pas aim! Aprs il y a peut etre certain qui vont me dire que j'ai rien compris au sens que le grand auteur francais a voulu donn au livre... Peut etre mais n'empeche se pase rien!


Mais non, mais non, tu as justement tout compris... Dans la vie de cette femme, il ne se passe rien, c'est bien le thme du roman  :;): 
Mais moi j'ai bien aim, a se lit facilement.

Ce que je ne supporte pas ce sont les romans "grandiloquents", o certes il se passe quelque chose, mais o c'est tal sur des pages et des pages de descriptions flamboyantes qui en deviennent ridicules et mortellement ch*antes.
Je pense l  Victor Hugo. J'ai saut les 15 pages de description de la cathdrale dans _Notre Dame de Paris_ tellement c'tait long et dsesprant, et pourtant sauter des pages ce n'est vraiment pas mon habitude.
J'avais toujours entendu dire que Balzac tait ennuyeux avec ses descriptions, et pourtant j'ai lu 3-4 Balzac sans m'arrter un instant - style clair et comprhensible, et si "descriptions" il y avait je ne les ai pas vues donc elles taient bien intgres dans le roman - tandis que lire un Victor Hugo est pour moi une vritable corve.

----------


## Corinne

> Je pense l  Victor Hugo. J'ai saut les 15 pages de description de la cathdrale dans _Notre Dame de Paris_ tellement c'tait long et dsesprant, et pourtant sauter des pages ce n'est vraiment pas mon habitude.


Tiens, en voil un autre que je n'ai pas termin. Mais bon j'avais 12 ans aussi quand on m'a forc  l'entamer, je n'tais peut-tre pas prte  ce type de lectures  ::D: 

Pour ce qui est de Balzac/Zola, c'est vrai que c'est souvent ce qu'on entend comme reproches... Et pour moi, ce n'est pas pesant du tout non plus, au contraire, Zola propose des descriptions souvent exaltantes !

----------


## BornBanane

En rgle gnral on est bien trop jeune quand on lit ce genre de bouquin  l'cole. Personnellement j'ai quasi tout dtest sauf La mthamorphose de Kafka (ceux qui j'ai pas aim, j'ai pas retenu !). 
Le pire je pense c'est que je lisais les bouquins mais je lisais sans comprendre tellement je me fesais chi** (D'ailleur je les lisais souvent aux toilettes ses livres l  ::aie::  ). J'ai pu adopter une technique de lecture passive ! Lire sans comprendre en pensant tout  autre chose. 
Ce doit tre la preuve que nous sommes multitche  ::king:: 

Au moins maintenant je lis, j'aime lire mais je lis ce que j'aime  ::): 
Mais j'en connais beaucoup que cela  totalement dgouter de la lecture ce qui est fort domage.

----------


## loka

Oui, pour ma part j'ai failli tre dgout de lire... heureusement que j'ai eu une anne un bon prof qui nous a fais lire des livres sympa et un ami qui lit de bons bouquins de SF  ::mrgreen::

----------


## julien-blaise

> Mais non, mais non, tu as justement tout compris... Dans la vie de *cette femme*, il ne se passe rien, c'est bien le thme du roman 
> Mais moi j'ai bien aim, a se lit facilement.


Juste pour info Maupassant est un homme prnomm Guy

----------


## haltabush

Et l'hrone du roman dont parle Astartee est une femme nome... heu j'ai oubli ^^

----------


## julien-blaise

Ah bon, dsol j'ai cru que l'auteur parlait de sa vie en faite  ::hola::  j'implore votre pardon  grande desse Astartee  ::hola::

----------


## nuke_y

La route de Cormac McCarthy

Le trajet d'un pre et de son fils dans un monde post-apocalyptique.

Ce roman a t encens de partout, il a mme obtenu le prix Pulitzer et pourtant j'ai dtest :
- le style
- le caractre des personnages
- les relations entre les personnages
- les ractions des personnages
- le droulement de l'histoire
- la fin

J'ai aim :
- le scnario
- les dcors (et encore parce que bon l'auteur/le traducteur il connait une couleur et un adjectif : noir et sombre)
- le fait qu'il se lise assez vite
- la couverture blanche avec son bandeau rouge "Prix Pulitzer" qui fait un effet magnifique sur ma bibliothque.

M'enfin certains ont ador, alors ne vous bloquez pas juste pour mon avis, hein ?

----------


## SnakemaN

La trilogie de l'empire (j'ai pas tout lu on plu, hein  ::aie:: )
 de Raymond E. Feist and Janny Wurts
 Fille de l'Empire, Pair de l'Empire, Matresse de l'Empire

J'ai commenc  lire le premier, en j'en ai t tres tres vite dgout, je pensais lire a comme un livre d'Eiji Oshikawa (La pierre et le sabre) ou Lyann Hearn (Le clan de Otori) et ben franchement c'est pas accrocheur du tout, c'est un mlange de mdival fantastique et de mdival japonais mais sans aucune cohrence historique ni coutumire au japonais, j'ai trouv a ridicule, j'ai laiss tomber au bout de quelques pages..... ::?:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> La trilogie de l'empire (j'ai pas tout lu on plu, hein )
>  de Raymond E. Feist and Janny Wurts
>  Fille de l'Empire, Pair de l'Empire, Matresse de l'Empire
> 
> J'ai commenc  lire le premier, en j'en ai t tres tres vite dgout, je pensais lire a comme un livre d'Eiji Oshikawa (La pierre et le sabre) ou Lyann Hearn (Le clan de Otori) et ben franchement c'est pas accrocheur du tout, c'est un mlange de mdival fantastique et de mdival japonais mais sans aucune cohrence historique ni coutumire au japonais, j'ai trouv a ridicule, j'ai laiss tomber au bout de quelques pages.....


pour avoir tent moi aussi de les lire je suis d'accord avec toi...
Les autres oeuvres de Raymond E. Feist (qui se passent dans le un univers parallle  celui de l'empire mais avec des liens...enfin en lisant tu comprendras) ils sont gniaux tu as la liste ici(dsol mais trop long j'envoies donc le lien)

----------


## _FaFa_

> pour avoir tent moi aussi de les lire je suis d'accord avec toi...
> Les autres oeuvres de Raymond E. Feist (qui se passent dans le un univers parallle  celui de l'empire mais avec des liens...enfin en lisant tu comprendras) ils sont gniaux tu as la liste ici(dsol mais trop long j'envoies donc le lien)


Les chroniques de Krondor sont loin d'tre un chef d'oeuvre

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Les chroniques de Krondor sont loin d'tre un chef d'oeuvre


je suis d'accord qu'il n'y a rien de comparable avec un bon GEMMELL mais j'ai bien aim quand mme toute la collection (enfin ceux que j'ai lus : il me manque "Prince de Sang" et "La Larme des Dieux") mais j'ai lu tout le reste et j'ai bien aim

----------


## veevee

> J'ai abandonn  la moiti, compltement coeur. Je n'avais encore jamais eu envie de vomir  cause d'un livre et pourtant l...


Voila un avis intressant !
A mon sens Sade (qui est  mon sens un agit du bocal) ne vaut que parce qu'il a transgress.
C'tait sans doute sa manire de dire NON, d'tre contre... et a ne vaut,  mon sens, que pour a

Tapez dans les grands classiques :
Jack London : Les pirates de San Francisco
Udall : Lchons les chiens
Christiane Rochefort : Printemps au parking
et surtout, si vous avez un tout petit peu de sensibilit :

*J.D Salinger : L'attrape-coeur*

Bonnes lectures

----------


## Invit

Les Bienveillantes, j'ai tenu une centaine de pages.

----------


## Katyucha

> La trilogie de l'empire (j'ai pas tout lu on plu, hein )
>  de Raymond E. Feist and Janny Wurts
>  Fille de l'Empire, Pair de l'Empire, Matresse de l'Empire
> 
> J'ai commenc  lire le premier, en j'en ai t tres tres vite dgout, je pensais lire a comme un livre d'Eiji Oshikawa (La pierre et le sabre) ou Lyann Hearn (Le clan de Otori) et ben franchement c'est pas accrocheur du tout, c'est un mlange de mdival fantastique et de mdival japonais mais sans aucune cohrence historique ni coutumire au japonais, j'ai trouv a ridicule, j'ai laiss tomber au bout de quelques pages.....


Bah, j'ai aval les 3... mais je n'ai fait aucune comparaison avec le mdival japonais... peut etre est cela la cl du succs  ::):

----------


## cladsam

Au risque de me faire siffler j'avasi bien aim une vie de maupassant. par contre,  j'ai pas aim :
 - l'assommoir de Zola a mon sens le livre au monde qui porte le mieux son titre
 - La symphonie pastorale, lecture force qu'on a pu me forcer a commencer mais jamais  finir ...

----------


## MaliciaR

J'aime beaucoup Zola, mais Maupassant...  ::roll::  
Passons :p

Celui que j'ai vraiment dtest c'est "Europa", de Romain Gary. J'ai tenu 5 chapitres : on va pas me dire ne pas avoir essay... Mais c'est chiant, c'est pdant, c'est soporifique, c'est prtendument potique, bref, pas aim  ::mouarf::

----------


## tigunn

"Malataverne" >> imbuvable ou illisible allias les romans  tudier au collge, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec "les confessions" de JJ Rousseau (il se pourrait que j'ai mme zapp quelques pages)
Je considre ces ouvrages mortellement ennuyeux, mais il y a pire les auteurs dont je peut mme pas voir une peinture: Paul Valry (ecrire son nom m'est douloureux  ::bug::  ).
Il y a certainement pire, mais je suis encore jeune.

----------


## Caro-Line

Le pire (dj cit) je crois que c'tait La Condition Humaine d'Andr Malraux, peut-tre parce que j'y ai eu droit  l'oral de franais (7 malgr tout, alors que j'avais avou ne pas l'avoir lu  ::roll:: ).

Et les 3 de prpa sur le thme de la ville :
- Bertold Brecht : Dans la jungle des villes, pice de thtre, livre trs court, je l'ai lu au moins 3 fois, rien compris
- Michel Butor : L'emploi du temps, pav descriptif aussi ch*** que Proust
- Verhoven ou haven ou je sais plus : recueil de pome sur la tristesse des villes industrielles, un truc pour se suicider.

Et aussi l'Amant de Duras beurk!

Mais bon  ct il y en a heureusement tout un tas que j'adore.

----------


## Faiche

* Moyennement mauvais :
La trilogie de l'empire : j'ai bien aim le premier, j'tais sur ma faim avec le deuxime, et le troisime, j'ai du tomber sur une version bisounours, parce que question "gnangnan tout fini bien c'est la fete", c'est quasiment le mme niveau que la fin de l'assassin royal.

[troll]
C'est le problme quand c'est une fille qu'crit un roman fantasy : au lieu de s'inspirer de DBZ elles tirent leurs ides de Candy.
[/troll]

* Cauchemard du CE2 :
Mon amie Flicka de Mary O'Hara. J'ai du lire deux pages sur l'histoire d'une meuf avec son poney, je suis retourn cash jouer avec mes lgos.

* Plutt naze :
Da vinci code. Deux pages pour dcrire une bagnole. 10 pour dcrire un ordi (qui avait de la RAM ! oui oui !). Des vieux rebondissements vols  l'auteur du club des 5, et des approximations historiques prsentes comme vridiques.. La starac de la littrature quoi.

* Incroyablement chiant :
Cryptonomicon de Neal Stephenson. J'ai du lire 50 pages avant de lourder ce livre. Je sais mme pas par o commencer pour vous dire  quel point c'tait merdique. Je vous laisse la surprise :p

----------


## BainE

Moi 
c est Giono autant pour le hussard sur le toit ou regain, etudis au lycee et college, quel horreur !
Peut etre que maintenant j aurai un avis different mais je peux plus m approcher d un de ces romans a moins de 100 metres !

Sinon amelie nothomb, j ai essay deux livres (metaphysique des tubes et les combustibles) mais a chaque fois j ai envi de lui mettre des baffes, je trouve que ces bouquins transpire la pretention de son auteur, je trouve ca pas super bien ecrit, on appel ca roman mais ca fait meme pas 50 pages en taille 14, et c est d un ennui... On dirait qu elle ecrit pour patienter jusqu a l heure de la mort (la sienne ou celle de son publique j hesite encore).
(c est un peu virulent mais j ai vraiment l impression d avoir gach 4 heures de ma vie a chaque fois)

[edit] en fantaisie y a ca aussi : La Saga d'Uasti
C est une femme qui se reveille sous un volcan aec des pouvoir de fou, mais en fait le bouquin parle presque que de ces avantures sexuelles (plus ou moins volontaires/forcees), on recense 159 fois le mot phallus sur les 100 premieres pages.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Sinon amelie nothomb, j ai essay deux livres (metaphysique des tubes et les combustibles) mais a chaque fois j ai envi de lui mettre des baffes, je trouve que ces bouquins transpire la pretention de son auteur, je trouve ca pas super bien ecrit, on appel ca roman mais ca fait meme pas 50 pages en taille 14, et c est d un ennui... On dirait qu elle ecrit pour patienter jusqu a l heure de la mort (la sienne ou celle de son publique j hesite encore).
> (c est un peu virulent mais j ai vraiment l impression d avoir gach 4 heures de ma vie a chaque fois)


+1000000! Pareille que sa rivale ou copine, je ne sais pas, Juliette Benzoni.

----------


## Invit

Deux livres insipides avec des extraits reprsentatifs :




> Au bout de quelques minutes, mais le temps s'tait arrt  l'entrecroisement d'un rythme encore vibrant et d'une cadence teinte, Zeyn concentra son effort  pivoter sur elle-mme et  regarder le visage de son pre.


page 22, tir de _Zeyn ou la reconqute_ - roman de *Mazarine Pingeot* - Edition Julliard, Paris - 2000





*Claro - Bunker Anatomie*

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Arf, personne n'a cit le *Neveu de Rameau* de notre cher et regrett *Denis Diderot*  ::aie:: 

Du lourd, du trs trs lourd en terme d'indigestion littraire.

Une uvre, un lieu (une table dans un bar), 2 protagoniste (un philosophe et le neveu de rameau) et une discussion varie (musique, place du philosophe dans la socit, l'ducation, certaines valeurs (vertu, amiti).

Les termes abords sont pertinents. Mais les dialogues sont tellement dconcertants (chaque tirade fait 2 ou 3 pages) et l'criture inaccessible que l'on ne se rappelle absolument pas ce qu'on a lu 2 pages auparavant...  ::?:  

Ajouter  cela 6 ou 7 chapitres pour dcouper l'uvre...


Bref, c'est vraiment inhumain et machiavlique que d'oser faire lire ce bouquin  des lycens. Surtout aprs l'excellent _Candide_ de son pote *Voltaire*...

----------


## Invit

Personne n'a os citer le Silmarillon ?
Parce qu' part les deux derniers chapitres, qui sont un peu le prequel du Seigneur des anneaux, le reste  ::sleep::

----------


## BainE

> Personne n'a os citer le Silmarillon ?
> Parce qu' part les deux derniers chapitres, qui sont un peu le prequel du Seigneur des anneaux, le reste


Pas toucher Tolkien !!! :devil:

non, serieusement, c est clair qu on est loin de la magnificence du seigneur des anneaux mais bon ce n est que le rassemblement de fragments retrouvs apres sa mort. Il n'a jamais eu le temps d en faire un roman avec une trame et des enchainement entre les paragraphes (sans parler des incoherences temporelles ou au niveau des persos)...

Svp faut pas le classer la lui sinon je :'(

----------


## tigunn

Sigh...  ::(:  je viens de m'en rappeller un autre, du lourd: "Un barrage contre le pacifique" de Maguerite Duras . L c'est une dorsale ocanique oui.

----------


## MaliciaR

Duras c'est du trs lourd, oui... Autant l'crivaine est un personnage intressant, autant ses bouquins sont  c**** .

----------


## supersnail

moi c'est Dracula,d'un ennui  mourrir (et encore la version raccourcie  ::aie:: )... (la moiti du bouquin on a des changes de lettres barbants et 100 pages plus loin on a pas avanc dans l'histoire  ::aie:: )

----------


## alexrtz

> Personne n'a os citer le Silmarillon ?


J'l'avais oubli celui-l...
Jamais russi  le finir  ::aie:: 

Le mchant va harceler les gentils, mais il est repouss chez lui, mais il va encore harcel les gentils, mais il est encore repouss chez lui, mais...

----------


## MaliciaR

> Pas toucher Tolkien !!! :devil:
> 
> non, serieusement, c est clair qu on est loin de la magnificence du seigneur des anneaux mais bon ce n est que le rassemblement de fragments retrouvs apres sa mort. Il n'a jamais eu le temps d en faire un roman avec une trame et des enchainement entre les paragraphes (sans parler des incoherences temporelles ou au niveau des persos)...
> 
> Svp faut pas le classer la lui sinon je :'(


 ::calin::  Notre pv BainE... 
Tu veux un autre mouchoir? :p

Mais non, faut pas idaliser Tolkien, franchement. LOTR est bien... Pas russi  aller au-del de 30 pages dans Le Silmarillon, pas plus loin que "Contes et lgendes inachevs"... Du coup, je n'ai pas essay d'autres, pas la force d'tre de nouveau due par un bouquin.




> Le mchant va harceler les gentils, mais il est repouss chez lui, mais il va encore harcel les gentils, mais il est encore repouss chez lui, mais...


Ah, voil toute la beaut de l'ternel recommencement, la profondeur du combat infini qui oppose le Mchant et le Chentil depuis la nuit des temps,...  ::aie:: 


Sinon, un autre : "Histoire d'O". Du SM moche, mal vieilli, chiant  souhait...

----------


## KindPlayer

J'ai entendu parler des styles chiants de Zola et Maupassant dans une vie.
Pour Zola, c'est bizarre, autant j'ai ador l'assomoir qui dcrit la dchance de la pauvre Gervaise, autant g ha la cure et toutes ses descriptions chiantissimes. Du coup j'ose plus me replonger dans un Zola. Maupassant par contre c'est pour moi un des plus grand auteurs franais, surtout quand on voit tous les pseudo intello qui sortent des bouquins bien pauvre au niveau du style en comparaison. Mais c'est vrai que "une vie" est un peu terne. Maupassant excelle plutot dans le genre de la nouvelle.

----------


## BainE

j insiste le silmarillion n es p un roman, c est la concatenation de texte pas fini. :'( vais m acheter des mouchoirs moi.

[edit] pour les decus faut se replier sur Bilbo le Hobbit qui lui est tres tres bon !

Pour Maupassant c est sur que les derniers textes quand il avait la sifilice a un stade bien avanc sont des monuments de "bizarreries" on va dire.

----------


## Kenji

> Deux livres insipides avec des extraits reprsentatifs :
> 
> page 22, tir de _Zeyn ou la reconqute_ - roman de *Mazarine Pingeot* - Edition Julliard, Paris - 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claro - Bunker Anatomie*


Il est norme le 2eme passage,si tout le bouquin est comme a,je vais de ce pas courir l'acheter.

Par contre une question,il est vendu avec du LSD?  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Par contre une question,il est vendu avec du LSD?


Non, seulement avec du Prozac  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Je suis en train de finir une femme rompue de S. de Beauvoire (merci MaliciaR :;): ) :
3 nouvelles, dans leur ambiance trs diffrente, j'ai eu du mal  me plonger dans la premire mais c'est trs prenant ensuite, le monologue est du vitriol ! :8O: 
Un style qui rend le lecteur perspicace, une cration si proche de la ralit qui me donne l'impression que ces tmoignages sont autobiographiques.

----------


## MaliciaR

Meuh! Pourquoi tu les classes dans "Les livres que vous avez dtests", alors?  ::aie:: 

P.S. S. de Beauvoi*r*  ::P:

----------


## lper

> Meuh! Pourquoi tu les classes dans "Les livres que vous avez dtests", alors?


comme quoi l'art est admirable dans toute sa laideur... ::aie::  J'ai du me tromper de post ! ::lol:: 



> P.S. S. de Beauvoi*r*


 ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> Il est norme le 2eme passage,si tout le bouquin est comme a, je vais de ce pas courir l'acheter.
> Par contre une question, il est vendu avec du LSD?


Je l'avais acheter dans une boutique de livres d'occasions.
Il tait neuf et a du me coter 2 euros...
Tu peux te le procurer pour pas cher (et a ne vaut pas plus) sur le net. Apparemment, ils n'ont pas encore mis les invendus au pilon...
Tout le livre est dans cette veine et il est vendu sans additif !

----------


## lper

Ben moi c'est Werber qui m'a dcu avec "nous les dieux", autant lire directement des livres sur la mythologie grecque ou autre... ::roll:: 
J'ai du pivoter en m'arrtant  l'entrecroisement d'un rythme encore vibrant et d'une cadence teinte... ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

La mythologie grecque est extra!  ::D:  Il faut juste s'habituer au ton. Je me suis rarement autant amuse  l'cole que quand on tudiait la mythologie grecque. 
Mais pour revenir  Werber : voil un auteur que je dteste tout court  ::mouarf::  Pas un livre, mais tout. Il n'y a que Les Fourmis que j'ai russi  finir...

----------


## tigunn

Werber est un crivain dans le vent. Aprs on aime ou pas mais je lui reconnait un don pour les romans "scientifiques", j'aime surtout que l'on puisse prendre en drision l'intellect humain.
Alors en plus des Fourmis (trs bon d'ailleurs mais un peu long si on enchane tous les bouquins) je conseillerais "Le secret absolu" (ou qq chose du genre, dsl je me souviens plus du titre alos que je l'ai chez moi  ::oops:: ) et "Nos amis les hommes" (celui l je l'adore, et se serait plutt une nouvelle). Il y a aussi le "livre du voyage" qui n'est pas mal comme mtaphore de la vie (trs-trop court aussi). Sinon pour les autres (style "l'arbre des possible") j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir t vol (bon c'tait un kado et alors?).
Autre crivain franais qui m'a beaucoup du: Jean Christophe Grang. J'avais bcp aim "les rivires pourpres", j'ai lu "le concile de pierre" sans surprise et pour les autres j'ai l'impression d'un copier/coller ( ::aie::   je suis mchant, mais a ne m'a pas du tout tent).
 ::king::  Je remercie toutefois ces crivains d'avoir fait natre de nouveaux rves.  ::king::

----------


## Pollux

> je conseillerais "Le secret absolu" (ou qq chose du genre, dsl je me souviens plus du titre alos que je l'ai chez moi )


L'ultime secret

Je l'ai ador perso

----------


## lper

> La mythologie grecque est extra!


Les autres aussi je pense sont extra, j'ai envie de dcouvrir l'gyptienne. ::P:

----------


## MaliciaR

> Les autres aussi je pense sont extra, j'ai envie de dcouvrir l'gyptienne.


Oui  ::D:  Et si tu peux, va  Louxor, rien ne vaut quelques promenades dans les Temples de Louxor et Karnak et dans les diffrentes valles (des Rois et des Reines). Les pyramides ne sont franchement pas intressantes devant Louxor  ::):

----------


## lper

> Oui  Et si tu peux, va  Louxor, rien ne vaut quelques promenades dans les Temples de Louxor et Karnak et dans les diffrentes valles (des Rois et des Reines). Les pyramides ne sont franchement pas intressantes devant Louxor


J'aimerai bien visiter tout tant qu' faire....Merci pour ces conseils ::D: , mais je pense que le Cambodge sera quand mme prioritaire... :8-):

----------


## daedric

> Oui  Et si tu peux, va  Louxor, rien ne vaut quelques promenades dans les Temples de Louxor et Karnak et dans les diffrentes valles (des Rois et des Reines). Les pyramides ne sont franchement pas intressantes devant Louxor



Pas d'accord, ca sers a rien d'y descendre mais une visite du plateau c'est magnifique !!!
Surtout en chameaux ^^
Ya aussi Philae a citer :p

----------


## MaliciaR

> Pas d'accord, ca sers a rien d'y descendre mais une visite du plateau c'est magnifique !!!
> Surtout en chameaux ^^
> Ya aussi Philae a citer :p


Beh perso, aprs avoir pass quelques jours  Louxor, les pyramides... bof. Mme si je me suis retrouve toute seule dans l'une et que pile quand je suis entre dans la chambre mortuaire, les clims se sont arrtes  ::aie::  Ce qu'il y a d'intressant aussi est la barque de Khops, super bien restaure. 
Puis, si l'on va en Egypte, on ne peut pas louper Alexandrie : c'est superbe, la bibliothque est magnifique!

----------


## daedric

c'est ce que je dis l'interieur de ne vaut pas le coup ! faut rester a l'exterieur :p

sinon alexandrie, c'est pas mal, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai prefere... les bibliotheques (nouvelles et celle qui a brule) sont super mais pas autant que les temples a mon coup ... trop d'influence greco romaine ...

sinon le pire en chaleur c'etait la tombe de thoutmosis 3 au dernier niveau accessible : 60degres et 90% d'humidite ... en sortant de la tombe on avait froid ^^

bref sinon un livre du meme genre que celui fournis au prozac, en plus trash
c'est un livre de phillippe jose farmer : la jungle nue

----------


## Pouic

J'avoue avoir eu la flemme de lire les 5 pages prcdentes :-)

J'adore les livres, j'adore la lecture, mais je dois avouer que le bouquin qui m'a laiss le plus mauvais souvenir est le suivant :
"Les mmoires d'Hadrien", de Marguerite Yourcenar. Atroce. C'est le seul livre que je ne crois avoir termin. Et pourtant, j'en ai lu. D'ailleurs, je ne me souviens mme plus de l'histoire, c'est dire  quel point j'ai tout fait pour l'oublier :-)

Sinon, j'ai aussi dtest "Stupeur et tremblements" d'Amlie Nothomb. Le ramassis de prjugs et sa faon de passer pour une pauvre victime chez ces sauvages de japonais m'ont particulirement horripil. Depuis, j'avoue tout simplement ignorer toute oeuvre de cette personne.

Voil les deux bouquins qui me viennent  l'esprit pour rpondre  la question :-)

----------


## BainE

hou pinaise je l ai lu aussi celui la, pareil "oeuvre" (en le disant vite ca rape pas trop la bouche) limite raciste. 
tellement nul que je me rappelais plus l avoir lu.

----------


## alexrtz

Le tranchant d'acier (tome 1 de la Trilogie d'Axis).

Presque du mme niveau que l'pe de vrit :/
J'ai russi  tenir 500 pages en me disant que a allait bien finir par s'amliorer  un moment ou  un autre, mais non...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> - "Nadja" d'Andr Breton : j'ai laiss tomb par mal au crane...


Une horreur...

----------


## Ikebukuro

"Du ct de chez Swann" : mme si j'admire la technique littraire de Proust, sa subtilit psychologique, mon dieu que c'est lourd et indigeste! 10 pages par jour pas plus sinon mal de tte garanti.

----------


## _youri

L'homme sans qualit de Robert Musil : Un livre pour moi o il ne se passe pas grand chose  part de longues divagations sur la condition de l'homme sur le plan philosophique, l'humilit qu'il doit ressentir au quotidien, mais bon pas vraiment palpitant quoi ! ::massacre::

----------


## Piraaate

Le recueil de nouvelles "Le boxeur manchot" de *Tennessee Williams*.
En fait a m'a rappel que j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la littrature amricaine "classique" que ce soit Capote, Steinbeck, Harper Lee, etc.
Mme avec un contemporain comme Roth j'ai du mal  apprcier le style et le rythme que je trouve typique de ces ouvrages, pourtant le fond est toujours extrmement intressant et fascinant  mon avis.

Du coup je n'aime que trs ponctuellement ces auteurs (exemple Des souris et des hommes m'a marqu quand mme) et le seul que je peux lire avec un plaisir renouvel c'est Bukowski.

Je ne les lis qu'en Franais, est-ce que la traduction me fait perdre quelque-chose ? Que me conseilleriez-vous d'autres pour me donner got ?

----------

